# Urine Problems



## Ragmop53 (Aug 29, 2006)

Can crating your dog when you leave for work or at night while you sleep cause bladder/urine problems? I have been hearing some about this and was just wondering. Our corgi puppy has had problems letting us know in time to let him out. He will go to the back door and before we get there he is going, lots! 
The vet did I/O cath and he did have an infection. He asked me how long was he in his cage? And, that this happens to some puppies. I have never heard this before. Not that I don't believe my vet, just wanted to get some feedback about it. This is the second time this has happened and he's only 7 months old.

Take Care Ragmop53


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, a Corgi probably has a pretty small bladder. Is there any way someone can let him out in the middle of the day for you? A dogwalker or a neighbor?


----------



## Ragmop53 (Aug 29, 2006)

I work part time and my hubsand comes home for lunch. I'm just worried that he has a health problem of some kind. He's such a neat dog, he has had this problem before when he was about 4 months old. 

Thanks Ragmop53


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I have heard of something like this, from what I understand there is certain bacteria in urine, and the if it's held too long it can cause infections.

He's 7 months old? Hades was regularly holding it for around 8-10 hours everynight by that age. But he was let out quite often during the day.

If he's getting put out before you leave in the morning, once throughout the day and a few times when you get home he should be fine.

Some dogs are more prone to these sorts of infections, and a good diet can help solve a lot of problems


----------



## Ragmop53 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Alpha, for the good advice, maybe will take the diet under consideration. But, I still believe that your either blessed with good genes or your not. My 9y/o female corgi is on the same dogfood (senior) and she isn't having problems peeing. We had her on Iams for years, until we got the puppy and that is what the breeder feeds her corgi's. Plus, Iams changed the formula and her breath stunk to hi heaven.

Thanks Ragmop53


----------



## Melos (Aug 24, 2006)

If this keeps happening, it might be that the antibiotics are not completely clearing up the infection between times. ??


----------



## Ragmop53 (Aug 29, 2006)

Took our corgi Jackson for his check up with the vet and his U/A is good. He dosen't want to change his food. He gave him vitamins (horse pills) to take daily. He also sent home a powder the vet called MSG to sprinkle on both dogs food twice a day , to keep Jackson from eating stool in the yard. I hope it works. 
He never had this problem before, I've never had a dog eat poop before. Yuck!. But, I still love him.

Take Care Ragmop53


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

I can tell you from personal HUMAN experience that susceptible people who do not empy the bladder frequently are highly prone to bladder infections. Urine that sits in the bladder multiplies bacteria like you cannot believe. Also, if a person does not completely empty the bladder, the same thing happens. (Pick me, pick me). I have to potty by the clock, whether I feel the urge to go or not and take prophylactic antibiotics (macrobid). Perhaps it is also possble with dogs, too.


----------



## cstrick (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, I also have a problem with my dog and her urine. She doesn't void until she gets home. i can walk her, take her away and she does not void or bm. The problem being is when she is boarded or goes to the vet all day. she won;t pee until she absolutly has too. winds up with a bad uti each time, don't know how to solve this
Cherylyn


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never heard of a crate causing the problem. It would be best if he could get let out more often, but if that's not possible, its just not possible. My girl has had issues with UTIs in the past...we switched to raw and added a cranberry capsule daily and the problem cleared up (obviously she had medication to clear up the infection, but the other "signs" and "precursers" were fixed by the diet). Now she only gets the cranberry capsules once or twice a week, and the vets gave her the all clear last time we were in.

As for the diet effecting one and not the other, thats entirely possible. Different dogs mean they have different issues, just like people. Nothing is going to be the perfect diet for every dog. I know people with multiple dogs that all have a different diet...just gotta do what the dogs do best on.


----------



## jclt (May 24, 2010)

Yes, if you are preventing your pet from peeing and making it hold it's pee for too long, you are increasing it's risk of bladder infections and even infections anywhere in the urinary tract. You should get an Xpen for your puppy and leave a puppypad for it to pee on while you're gone for hours at work. Otherwise you are asking for trouble making your pet hold pee in for hours. Trouble such as infections, the development of crystals and stones which may require expensive survey in the future if this continues.


----------



## jclt (May 24, 2010)

By the way, Iams is horrible food. Very bad for your pet and includes non-human grade ingredients, not fit for a dog. Plus, they are a horrible company. http://www.iamscruelty.com , the breeder shouldn't be feeding that crap to her dogs either.


----------

